
Don Basile: The man who wooed Woz - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/2009/02/13/technology/fusion-io.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009021310
======
CalmQuiet
If only the article had any of the info promised in the subtitle, "How Don
Basile, the CEO of a storage start-up, convinced Apple co-founder Steve
Wozniak to go back to work."

But the CNN article mostly only has such as: "Steve is going to help us
productize the technology, and also explain it," says Basile. "He's a very
good speaker and evangelist for the transformation we're trying to do here."

Not much hacking news here.

------
pclark
I wonder how much of this is "we need your experience" as opposed to "we need
a poster child"

